# Midipaw (Advanced Controller for Leap Motion devices) updated to 64bit



## Markrs (Oct 31, 2021)

The Leap motion drivers have been updated to 64bit in the last couple of days, and @sctaylorcan has already updated midipaw to 64bit. I have put links in below and also to the YouTube guides that have been created.

The software is free, but if, like me, you find it useful you can donate via PayPal.









Download Ultraleap's Hand Tracking Software — Ultraleap for Developers


Download Ultraleap's Hand Tracking Software. It has everything you need to run your camera module and get tracked hands working for you.




developer.leapmotion.com













Download - MidiPaw


Download - MidiPaw




www.midipaw.com


----------



## sctaylorcan (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing @Markrs !! Sorry for the small pain of having to move the presets over in this way: It's a consequence of being a home-brew developer vs having certs etc that the apps get an ID based in part on where they live, so the 64-bit one can't find the 32-bit one to update it, d'oh! Hopefully it isn't too tough for anyone to follow!

At least we won't have to do it again until the world goes 128-bit


----------



## Markrs (Oct 31, 2021)

sctaylorcan said:


> Thanks for sharing @Markrs !! Sorry for the small pain of having to move the presets over in this way: It's a consequence of being a home-brew developer vs having certs etc that the apps get an ID based in part on where they live, so the 64-bit one can't find the 32-bit one to update it, d'oh! Hopefully it isn't too tough for anyone to follow!
> 
> At least we won't have to do it again until the world goes 128-bit


I just appreciate all the work you put into this (sent a small donation your way as well)


----------



## Markrs (Oct 31, 2021)

I had some issues with the update. After the update, the Leap Motion software/drivers detected the device, but you couldn't see the hand on the visualizer.

The reason for this was a couple of things. First I had moved it to 8 port USB hub (bus powered) and it wasn't getting enough power. Even once connected directly into the PC, it was only intermittently working. 

I then uninstalled it and reinstalled the old software, but it still had issues. I decided to run the calibration and even though I couldn't get a pass mark it seemed to be working better. When I ran the visualizer and midipaw all seemed good.

I then uninstalled the old software and installed the 64 bit versions, and everything then worked fine the first time.

Not sure anyone else with have any issues, but in case they do, I thought it would be worthwhile documenting the process I went through.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 6, 2021)

I somehow can't manage to control an instrument in Studio One with the Leap controller. Cubase is fine, even Dorico works, but Studio One nothing. I've added it to the midi devices, Studio One sees the controller, but it doesn't control an instrument. Does anyone have a clue?


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 6, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I somehow can't manage to control an instrument in Studio One with the Leap controller. Cubase is fine, even Dorico works, but Studio One nothing. I've added it to the midi devices, Studio One sees the controller, but it doesn't control an instrument. Does anyone have a clue?


Hi Woodie -- I use StudioOne and have it configured to work -- my best guess is that the track with the virtual instrument is set to some specific MIDI interface, and the MidiPaw data isn't coming through there.

You can set the S1 track to listen to All MIDI devices which is often fine. In my case, I actually have it listen to my LoopMidi port, and then in MidiPaw I set the input to my keyboard, and set "Thru" mode to "Filtered" to have it pass through my actual keyboard messages to LoopMidi and then all of the data heads through that way. Hope it helps!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 10, 2021)

I checked al settings, but nothing helps. In the upper left corner of tje main window of S1, all data received from my Leap motion is displayed, so data is being transmitted. unfortunately somehow it's not being tranferred to the channel, despite it is set to receive from all inputs.
Do you have a clue? Maybe I should check Presonus' forum, or maybe contact Presonus about this.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 10, 2021)

Did you by any chance set it up as a control surface rather than an instrument? My LoopMidi configuration looks like this in S1, in case it helps:


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 10, 2021)

That did the trick, thanks!


----------



## shmuelyosef (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm not using Studio One, but have a similar problem using Reaper. I have set up my Leap controller and get good visualization with the Ultraleap visualizer. (this took a frustrating hour to figure out...sigh). I get motion in the Midipaw app that responds just like the tutorial, but can't seem to connect the response to an actual VST.
I have only used loopMidi a few times (simpler applications) and have set up a channel in Reaper that seems to work, but I get no response on any VST- that I try. I don't get any action. I pointed the loopMidi channel to MIDI-ox and also am getting no response.
Running up-to-date Windows 10 64-bit system with lots of capability. 
...any thoughts what I should try next? Seems like the missing link is the continuity of shuffling the signals into software in my DAW (either Reaper or MIDI-ox)...


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 13, 2021)

shmuelyosef said:


> I'm not using Studio One, but have a similar problem using Reaper. I have set up my Leap controller and get good visualization with the Ultraleap visualizer. (this took a frustrating hour to figure out...sigh). I get motion in the Midipaw app that responds just like the tutorial, but can't seem to connect the response to an actual VST.
> I have only used loopMidi a few times (simpler applications) and have set up a channel in Reaper that seems to work, but I get no response on any VST- that I try. I don't get any action. I pointed the loopMidi channel to MIDI-ox and also am getting no response.
> Running up-to-date Windows 10 64-bit system with lots of capability.
> ...any thoughts what I should try next? Seems like the missing link is the continuity of shuffling the signals into software in my DAW (either Reaper or MIDI-ox)...


Hi - I don't personally have any Reaper or MIDI-ox experience -- but question for you just to be sure -- if you right-click loopMidi in the task bar and pick "Configure" (and you get the window with the columns for data and throughput), if you wave your hand over the Leap do you see those data/throughput numbers changing? If so, data is getting that far, and indeed we need to figure out how to hook it in to your DAW.

Feel free to PM me here with a screenshot of your midipaw settings and loopmidi etc -- perhaps I can help figure it out!


----------



## shmuelyosef (Dec 13, 2021)

sctaylorcan said:


> Hi - I don't personally have any Reaper or MIDI-ox experience -- but question for you just to be sure -- if you right-click loopMidi in the task bar and pick "Configure" (and you get the window with the columns for data and throughput), if you wave your hand over the Leap do you see those data/throughput numbers changing? If so, data is getting that far, and indeed we need to figure out how to hook it in to your DAW.
> 
> Feel free to PM me here with a screenshot of your midipaw settings and loopmidi etc -- perhaps I can help figure it out!


Thanx for getting back to me...turns out that I did have everything done correctly on the Leap/Midipaw side, but failed to understand the MIDI routing for a controller that was set up as a device. Reaper only allows one input controller per track, and that (for me) is almost always a controller input. Once I realized this, the easiest solution seemed to just build control channels and route them to the track, including the MIDI input device. I now have a Reaper FOLDER with a bunch of controller tracks that I can duplicate and add any voice I want in the output track with all the control channels feeding in live (and recording the MIDI in the output track with the voice).

...oddly after three years of using Reaper (after 25 years with Cakewalk) I had not come upon the need to do this.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 13, 2021)

shmuelyosef said:


> Reaper only allows one input controller per track, and that (for me) is almost always a controller input.
> 
> ...oddly after three years of using Reaper (after 25 years with Cakewalk) I had not come upon the need to do this.


Glad it is sorted! Studio One also allows one input only, but there's a Thru mode in MidiPaw that could simplify for you. If you set your MIDI In on MidiPaw to your keyboard and press the Thru icon, then MidiPaw will pass the keyboard midi info through the MIDI out of MidiPaw (i.e. LoopMidi) and then in the DAW you just record from loopMIDI. On the midipaw.com/manual page about 2/3 the way down there is a section on MIDI Thru.

There's also a filtered thru mode so that if cc #n is configured in your midipaw patch, it will not pass thru any of that same cc from your keyboard, but will pass through all others. I did that because I have wiggly faders on my 20 yr old keys that will sometimes send a random cc and mess me up lol!!

Cheers!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 15, 2021)

I installed the update, both for Midipaw and Gemini, but Midipaw is not reading any data. The Leap motion Controller is seen by the tracking software, the indicator of the sotware is green, says the device is connected and the visualizer shows that I'm moving my hand.
Loopmidi is sending and receiving data from my midi ports, so there must be something in Midipaw that blocks data traffic, I suppose?
Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 15, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I installed the update, both for Midipaw and Gemini, but Midipaw is not reading any data. The Leap motion Controller is seen by the tracking software, the indicator of the sotware is green, says the device is connected and the visualizer shows that I'm moving my hand.
> Loopmidi is sending and receiving data from my midi ports, so there must be something in Midipaw that blocks data traffic, I suppose?
> Does anyone have a solution?


Hi - sorry, I'm not super clear on which part isn't working. Is MidiPaw seeing the Leap and reacting to hand movement? If not, what is it showing? And is the Leap visualizer showing you the digital hand skeletons?

Thx!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for getting back to me.
Midipaw sees the Leap motion controller, but the visualizer doesn't show the digital hand skeleton. It does show my hand and that I'm moving it around, so the camera is working.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 15, 2021)

Ah, I've heard of this trouble from more than one person. The Leap itself hasn't established tracking (the lack of digital skeleton in the visualizer confirms this). They publish a troubleshooting guide here https://support.leapmotion.com/hc/en-us/articles/4406124780177-Troubleshooting-Guide-V5-Gemini- and ultimately Dan Kirby at Leap mentioned that he could help folks via the support forum who are unable to get it tracking. He has provided [email protected] email as the way to reach out.

I'd personally try uninstalling Gemini, uninstalling Orion, rebooting, re-installing Gemini, and seeing if that helps.

Please let me know if it continues to be a problem - if some are having trouble with Gemini, I'll see if there's a way to reintegrate Orion, even if a workaround for now!!


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 15, 2021)

A *workaround *for folks unable to get Gemini v5 of Leap successfully tracking their hand in the visualizer, and want to go back to Orion v4: Once you've removed v5 and installed v4, save this file to C:\Program Files\MidiPaw -- https://midipaw.com/LeapC-v4x.dll (there's also a v5x there). Then copy this file *over *the LeapC.dll (so that your LeapC.dll, the file that MidiPaw uses, is the one that is about 2 MB). Then MidiPaw latest will run with Orion.





Hope it helps anyone that's experiencing trouble with the latest Leap version!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 20, 2021)

I managed to get it working, but somehow hand tracking became a PITA. Where I had zero issues with the previous version, now hand detection is most of the time not working, or very inaccurate. I tried to recalibrate, I changed the settings in Midipaw, but the weirdest results come out of my DAW. Some very inspiring, but most of the time very experimental.
Thinking about rolling back to Orion V4 and Midipaw 1.8


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 20, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> I managed to get it working, but somehow hand tracking became a PITA. Where I had zero issues with the previous version, now hand detection is most of the time not working, or very inaccurate. I tried to recalibrate, I changed the settings in Midipaw, but the weirdest results come out of my DAW. Some very inspiring, but most of the time very experimental.
> Thinking about rolling back to Orion V4 and Midipaw 1.8


Ah, man, sorry to hear it. Judging by the forum, some folks are having v5 trouble. Hopefully the workaround above will be fine for you to go with V4 and Midipaw 1.9 if you're already on 1.9. I will try to find time over the holidays to make it compatible with either driver, if I can figure it out!

Thx!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks, your support is great! :et's hope that the effort you put into this will help to solve it!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi,

I just noticed there is a 1.1.9 Update for MidiPaw (64-bit).

I haven't upgraded from 1.1, and I noticed some tracking issues are being reported for this latest version, and the new drivers.

Has this been fixed ? or should I stick to my current 1.1 system, until these issues/bugs have been fixed ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## sctaylorcan (Jan 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed there is a 1.1.9 Update for MidiPaw (64-bit).
> 
> ...


Hi - For me v5 Leap drivers went in no problem, but others have found installation of the drivers problematic (nobody has reported midipaw installation or tracking problems once they could actually see hands in the leap motion's visualizer tool).

I guess I'd advise trying the v5 drivers and if they install and you can actually *see hands moving *in the visualizer, then you're good to go and update MidiPaw. If not, it's probably easiest to uninstall v5 and reinstall v4, and leave MidiPaw as it is. There aren't any features missing - just future updates will also be 64 bit, but I don't have any features planned right now. It kind of seems complete 

Up above is a quick way to have the new MidiPaw work with v4 drivers if that's the combination you prefer - it's just a little manual workaround to replace the .DLL file. I was trying to update MidiPaw to simultaneously support v4 _or _v5 drivers, but have been hard pressed to find cycles to do so. Still on the to-do list!

Please note that part of the jump to the 64bit version is moving your presets over as well. There are videos on midipaw.com re. how to do that.

Thx!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 10, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Hi - For me v5 Leap drivers went in no problem, but others have found installation of the drivers problematic (nobody has reported midipaw installation or tracking problems once they could actually see hands in the leap motion's visualizer tool).
> 
> I guess I'd advise trying the v5 drivers and if they install and you can actually *see hands moving *in the visualizer, then you're good to go and update MidiPaw. If not, it's probably easiest to uninstall v5 and reinstall v4, and leave MidiPaw as it is. There aren't any features missing - just future updates will also be 64 bit, but I don't have any features planned right now. It kind of seems complete
> 
> ...


Hi @sctaylorcan ,

Since my current MidiPaw, and Leapmotion system are working fine (ver 1.1) I will just continue using it, until there is a need to upgrade to version 1.1.9.

I wonder if the issues with 1.1.9 and visualizer tracking, are reported by the majority of the ver. 1.1.9 users, or a very few users that have this issue. So far I can't really tell the scope of the issue. So, I will play it safe. 

Thanks for the helpful feedback.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Jan 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @sctaylorcan ,
> 
> Since my current MidiPaw, and Leapmotion system are working fine (ver 1.1) I will just continue using it, until there is a need to upgrade to version 1.1.9.
> 
> ...


Sure -- I've heard from I think 3 or 4 folks who had difficulty with the leap drivers. I don't know if that's the entire MidiPaw user base or not 🤣


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 10, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Sure -- I've heard from I think 3 or 4 folks who had difficulty with the leap drivers. I don't know if that's the entire MidiPaw user base or not 🤣


Haha.. yeah that's hard to evaluate. That's why I asked. 

Thanks.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi @sctaylorcan I wonder if you could add the option to deactivate and reactivate the Leap Motion controller in Midipaw. The reason is I would like to have Midipaw started and loaded with my standard rules, however if I do that at the moment the Leap Motion tracking software uses up over 20% CPU. If Midipaw isn't started the tracking software stays idle.

I noticed you can pause the Leap Motion tracking software, which allows the software to idle, which should work fine, so reduces the need to have a deactivate option in Midipaw 😊


----------



## Markrs (Sep 19, 2022)

@sctaylorcan Going through all the midipaw controls has reminded me how much it can do. I had a a thought as I was exploring and I wonder if more could be made of finger control. As you can change articulations in midipaw it might be useful to be able to do that moving a specific digit or use digits to make different shapes with your hand that could be tracked and alter a different parameter. Not sure how it would all work but just a thought.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Hi @sctaylorcan I wonder if you could add the option to deactivate and reactivate the Leap Motion controller in Midipaw. The reason is I would like to have Midipaw started and loaded with my standard rules, however if I do that at the moment the Leap Motion tracking software uses up over 20% CPU. If Midipaw isn't started the tracking software stays idle.
> 
> I noticed you can pause the Leap Motion tracking software, which allows the software to idle, which should work fine, so reduces the need to have a deactivate option in Midipaw 😊


Interesting - thanks, I haven't played with that. If you pause/unpause Leap software, does MidiPaw behave okay and carry on? I imagine it would, but who knows :D


----------



## sctaylorcan (Sep 19, 2022)

Markrs said:


> @sctaylorcan Going through all the midipaw controls has reminded me how much it can do. I had a a thought as I was exploring and I wonder if more could be made of finger control. As you can change articulations in midipaw it might be useful to be able to do that moving a specific digit or use digits to make different shapes with your hand that could be tracked and alter a different parameter. Not sure how it would all work but just a thought.


Yes, for sure more motions could be added. Accuracy with finger motion is a little less reliable than the bigger macro movements if I recall correctly, but I could play with it. Are there particular motions or shapes you were thinking of adding (middle finger one to mute stuck notes for example 🤣 )?


----------



## Markrs (Sep 19, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Interesting - thanks, I haven't played with that. If you pause/unpause Leap software, does MidiPaw behave okay and carry on? I imagine it would, but who knows :D


It behaves absolutely fine and useful as you can pause the Leap from the tray icon rather than go into the app.



sctaylorcan said:


> Yes, for sure more motions could be added. Accuracy with finger motion is a little less reliable than the bigger macro movements if I recall correctly, but I could play with it. Are there particular motions or shapes you were thinking of adding (middle finger one to mute stuck notes for example 🤣 )?


No specific thoughts, was just thinking more shapes, so you could have more options to alter different parameters or mute a parameter. Maybe a shape changes an articulation, like going from legato to staccato in a guitar library use palm mute or pinch harmonics.


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 23, 2022)

I've been having problems with MIDIPAW and Gecko not detecting my Leap Motion controller. I did get it to work with MIDIPAW once, but never again after. When I check the Ultraleap Tracking control panel, it shows my controller is connected and the camera detects my hand just fine. LoopMIDI also seems to be working fine. What could be causing the problem?


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 23, 2022)

It's working again. Seems like I have to set it to inverted mode for the hand to be properly detected with the joints and everything, otherwise, it'll show my hand in the camera but not the 3D overlay graphics of my bones/joints.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Dec 23, 2022)

Lunatique said:


> It's working again. Seems like I have to set it to inverted mode for the hand to be properly detected with the joints and everything, otherwise, it'll show my hand in the camera but not the 3D overlay graphics of my bones/joints.


Ah, someone else had this issue. By default, it needs to be oriented with the cable coming out the left and the little green light facing you. Was yours situated the other way?

Anyway, glad you got it working


----------



## Lunatique (Dec 23, 2022)

sctaylorcan said:


> Ah, someone else had this issue. By default, it needs to be oriented with the cable coming out the left and the little green light facing you. Was yours situated the other way?
> 
> Anyway, glad you got it working


I use it with two different keyboard setups--one is the 61-key on my desk in front of me, and the other is the 88-key perpendicular to my desk to my right, so when I move the Leap Motion controller from one keyboard to the other, it reverses the orientation.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jan 4, 2023)

Is someone familiar with this in 2022? I have an ultraleap LM 010 and I have completely forgotten how I got it to work with my DAW (It wasn't working as smoothly for pitch as I'd hoped and I kinda forgot about it - now that I've fixed other MIDI controller issues I wanna see if I can get this thing working again. But Geco (which I think is what I was using) isn't receiving any signal - even though the Ultraleap control panel seems to be working and the visualizer seems to be working. It says the application is idle.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jan 4, 2023)

Wow, MIDI PAW is GREAT!!! I set it up in no time and got it working along with Aftertouch, controlling several Macros and Mod Wheel within Phase Plant. Such a cool addition to my workflow, thanks!


----------



## sctaylorcan (Jan 4, 2023)

jesussaddle said:


> Wow, MIDI PAW is GREAT!!! I set it up in no time and got it working along with Aftertouch, controlling several Macros and Mod Wheel within Phase Plant. Such a cool addition to my workflow, thanks!


Awesome - I was just signing in to answer your previous note, but you figured it out in no time  Glad it's up and running!


----------



## jesussaddle (Jan 4, 2023)

sctaylorcan said:


> Awesome - I was just signing in to answer your previous note, but you figured it out in no time  Glad it's up and running!


Thank you for looking out! I think its much easier than Geco. I haven't yet tried configuring several CC's to use with my hand/s at once. I think I better save that battle for another day.


----------

